# Fur Affinity Gamers on Steam



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 8, 2007)

I made a FA group on Steam.  Go ahead and join if you like using Steam and don't have any friends. 

Or not, just join!


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm game, but I'll have to wait tell this weekend before I can download any games. I'm a little low on money at the moment.


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm debating whether to get orange box for the PC or the Xbox...decisions, decisions...
Btw, seventh member!  Woot!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 9, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> I'm debating whether to get orange box for the PC or the Xbox...decisions, decisions...
> Btw, seventh member!  Woot!



Was an easy answer for me.  Mouse + keyboard is ultimately better than gamepad.

That and I have no 360, it's too expensive and too unreliable.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 9, 2007)

You mean that the Steam Community thing is working decently now?

I have a Steam, but that because of the ATI card thing, and even that screwed up.


----------



## yak (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmm, if i get an account for free, due to owning an ATI card, i guess i'll join.
Lessee if 256Kbit internet is enough not to give me pings over 70 in CS.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 9, 2007)

I dunno if the offer is still going but a few months ago you could get HL2 Deathmatch for free if you had an ATI in your rig.
Search this forum, I made a post over it.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 9, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> Hmm, if i get an account for free, due to owning an ATI card, i guess i'll join.
> Lessee if 256Kbit internet is enough not to give me pings over 70 in CS.



Steam is free to join, you just have to pay for the games. >.>


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 9, 2007)

What about HL2 and EP1 gifts eh? EH?


----------



## themocaw (Oct 9, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> What about HL2 and EP1 gifts eh? EH?


buy Orange Box, then you'll get them free with your purchase of Episode 2, Portal, and Team Fortress 2


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 9, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup yup!

And if you download the Orange Box from Steam but already have HL2 and EP1, then you'll be able to give them away to one of your friends for free.


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. I'm downloading Counter Strike, and if I knew it would take this long to download, I would've waited until this weekend.

On a side note, does anybody here have Risk II? Considering Steam supports Lan, maybe we can play a couple of games sometime.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't touch filth such as CS, but again I have not logged in on Steam in many months..


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 9, 2007)

o lawd. Joined.


If anyone wants to play on a 12-year-old free server, let me know. I've got a spare computer at my house that's been turned into a dedicated server for CS 1.6. :]


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, preordered orange box for the PC.  We MUST have a TF2 match tomorrow


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 9, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> Ok, preordered orange box for the PC.  We MUST have a TF2 match tomorrow



I don't get mine until the 12th.


----------



## Zentio (Oct 10, 2007)

All I have on Steam is Half Life 2 and HL2: Deathmatch >.<


----------



## Kajet (Oct 10, 2007)

Augh, I HATE steam but, I love games only available through steam... So I uninstall and install it at random intervals, Usually when I get paranoid about how much free space I have on my HD...


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, I beat Portal earlier and I have to say, I REALLY hope this isnt all they do with this engine.  I mean, level design possibilities are endless with that gun.

Oh, and TF2 rocks.  We need to set up a server for ourselves.  So we can...I dunno, play or something...


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2007)

General Question: is the orange box worth it? Portal is the game I want most and I guess both episodes of HL2 might be good, I don't know about TF2 though, Never really played the first one, and I'm not really one for games that require strong team play.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 11, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> General Question: is the orange box worth it? Portal is the game I want most and I guess both episodes of HL2 might be good, I don't know about TF2 though, Never really played the first one, and I'm not really one for games that require strong team play.



Team Fortress 2 is excellent, and so far, the players have been great.  Teamplay is required, but easy to pick up, and the game makes a real effort to be easy for newbies, but with enough nuance for experts.

And Portal is hilariously great.  I want some cake now.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 11, 2007)

According to the Intarwebs. Yes.

Once Steam decides it wants to load any time soon, I'll hook up. (Yay for Gifts)


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank god, Except for HL2 (witch seems to be added to every game package they have) I have none of the orange box games, and it sure as hell seems like a deal, you'd spend probably 80-90 on each game separately, might have to snag it when I have cash, (or make my credit card act like the gimp again...)


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 11, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> And Portal is hilariously great.  I want some cake now.



"Even in the face of pessimism, you manage to work forward and carry on.  Good job" 

And seriously, I want an MP3 of the song in the credits.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 11, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Valve ever sells Weighted Companion Cube throw pillows, I am so buying one.  "Please note that the Weighted Companion Cube cannot speak, and therefore, will never threaten to stab you."



> And seriously, I want an MP3 of the song in the credits.


http://www.basementcoder.com/?p=38 There is a link to a rapidshare at the top of this blog.  A whole lot of people are downloading it, though.

Or, if you have firefox, you can use page info, media tab, and yoink it off of this YTMND: http://glados.ytmnd.com/ (SPOILERS)


----------



## Calbeck (Oct 11, 2007)

Woot! Gives me an excuse to crank up Steam again! Maybe some Red Orchestra tonight...-


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 11, 2007)

Themocaw, you're my hero 

I didn't know you could do that with Firefox.  I'm gonna have so much fun with it now.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 11, 2007)

_the cake is a lie_

If you just want a link, http://itsthedoc.net/music/portal_still_alive.mp3

I'm surprised there isn't a dedicated Portal thread yet, actually.  Oh well.

Also, tf2.agnph.com is a TF2 server run and occasionally populated by furs who may or may not act more like goons on occasion.


----------



## Zentio (Oct 11, 2007)

Does anyone even play HL2 Deathmatch anymore?

It sucks so much being behind everyone else x.x


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 12, 2007)

No one plays HL2 Deathmatch.

Were all playing the vastly superior TF2


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Oct 12, 2007)

Much to my complete lack of surprise, I uncovered a picture of a fur pleasuring himself with Portals from the new Portal game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 12, 2007)

Doesn't it wanna make you kill puppies?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Oct 12, 2007)

Nah.  I just thought that the photo is somewhat unrealistic, as the portals' physics do not allow for that to happen.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 12, 2007)

Gami's?  I made an extremely pedantic (but appropriate for Portal, I suppose) comment to that effect, yeah.


----------



## Zentio (Oct 12, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> No one plays HL2 Deathmatch.
> 
> Were all playing the vastly superior TF2



X.X

Anyone know where I can get it for free? =P


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 12, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> Atariwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give in to the orange box, it is beautiful and the GOTY.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 12, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get it for free? =P


No.  Go donate some sperm or something.  $30 is not a lot of money.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 12, 2007)

Giorgio Gabriel said:
			
		

> Much to my complete lack of surprise, I uncovered a picture of a fur pleasuring himself with Portals from the new Portal game.


-_-

I'm surprised no one's done Weighted Companion Cube pr0n yet. 

Oh SHI--!


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 12, 2007)

Why would there be WCC Pron?  We murdered WCC, remember?  We hate it...lol

Btw, that song was catchy enough for me to throw some of the lyrics into my sig


----------



## themocaw (Oct 12, 2007)

Atariwolf said:
			
		

> Why would there be WCC Pron?  We murdered WCC, remember?  We hate it...lol
> 
> Btw, that song was catchy enough for me to throw some of the lyrics into my sig



SPOILER:

Didn't you see the ending?  Weighted Companion Cube was there with cake, waiting forlornly for you to come so you could start the party


----------



## Zentio (Oct 12, 2007)

Silver R. Wolfe said:
			
		

> Give in to the orange box, it is beautiful and the GOTY.



I ish broked.
Can't seem to find work anywhere xP

eevee: kinda is for me, I gotta pay the net first and that's $83 x.x


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah, now that I watched it again, I see.

I really have to stop beating these games at 1 AM


----------



## Eevee (Oct 12, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one's done Weighted Companion Cube pr0n yet.


Seen it.  Twice.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Oct 12, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> Giorgio Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No!  Stoppit!  They will HEAR!  :wink:


----------



## Kajet (Oct 13, 2007)

I snagged the orange box (Physical cd/dvd edition) and my opinion of portal is this: Too effing short, granted I didn't play the bonus maps but still, short and hilarious... I want cake...


And I wonder did steam buy these guy's idea or something? http://ut2004.levels4you.com/downloads.l4y?review=14870&cat=356


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 13, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> I snagged the orange box (Physical cd/dvd edition) and my opinion of portal is this: Too effing short, granted I didn't play the bonus maps but still, short and hilarious... I want cake...
> 
> 
> And I wonder did steam buy these guy's idea or something? http://ut2004.levels4you.com/downloads.l4y?review=14870&cat=356



If you read that post, it says that it was based on the video that Valve released of Portal earlier.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh... well...   Open mouth insert foot huh?

I just remember downloading that like... years and years ago... (or so it seems anyway)


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 13, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> I snagged the orange box (Physical cd/dvd edition) and my opinion of portal is this: Too effing short, granted I didn't play the bonus maps but still, short and hilarious... I want cake...
> 
> 
> And I wonder did steam buy these guy's idea or something? http://ut2004.levels4you.com/downloads.l4y?review=14870&cat=356



No, they bought these guys instead.


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 14, 2007)

All I play on Steam is Counter-Strike: Source
I'm like one of those people who will totally own you in five seconds, but you don't care because I'm so good that you just know I play CS:S all friggin day and have no life.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 14, 2007)

grats on your mastery of counter-strike: boring  :|


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 14, 2007)

OKTHXBAI                             :/


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 15, 2007)

Are you one that fucks around and toys with the n00bs or is just a heartless wanker and pwnz anyone in the way?


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 15, 2007)

The one that messes around with the nubs.  I especially like to follow people if they're nub enough to never check behind themselves.


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey awesome, a furry steam group!  Add me @ WhiteKnightWolf!  I need some more Team [Fortress] Classic furries to gib.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 18, 2007)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Hey awesome, a furry steam group!  Add me @ WhiteKnightWolf!  I need some more Team Force Classic furries to gib.



Team Force Classic?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 18, 2007)

I assume e means Team Fortress Classic.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone here play Fortress Forever?  I stopped playing TFC after all the servers switched to robots....


----------



## themocaw (Oct 18, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Does anyone here play Fortress Forever?  I stopped playing TFC after all the servers switched to robots....



I like Team Fortress II.  It's not as old-school, but still a good game.  And the medic is actually useful.


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Eevee said:
			
		

> I assume e means Team Fortress Classic.


You assume correct.  I hate typos.  

At any rate, TFC is all this computer I have now can handle.   Hopefully I'll get TF2 when I build my new system in the next few months.


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking for Fortress Forever players, not TF2 players :T


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 19, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> nobuyuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:O  When did Team Fortress II finally come out?  I saw an article on it in PC Gamer like ten years ago and have been waiting for it ever since ...


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> themocaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't you heard about the Orange Box?


----------



## yak (Oct 19, 2007)

Some of you may find this article amusing, http://www.primotechnology.com/2007/10/17/half-life-2-portal/
It's about how to get the portal gun work in HL2


----------



## Project_X (Oct 20, 2007)

*kicks my name in again*
chris72069
Mostly play hl2:dm, cs:s, and dod

anyways, I've been thinking about getting the orange box package.
Ya know the one with TF2, HL2:episode 1&2, HL2, and Portal.
Is it any good? I know the Half Life series is awsome but about the others...


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

Hehe i dont come on this forum often enough to talk, But i wouldnt mind Joining i recently bought the Orange box and id love play with some other Furs ;3

Hehe yet yesterday i was really mad at TF2 becuase i couldnt get my head around it but how do i join the community i dont really like Steam much but im getting use to it now :3


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 20, 2007)

Edit, I joined hehe figured it out :3

Steam Id Salvager 
or Rixxster i changed it i think @.@ 

im the green Fofl Pyro Mainac btw :3


----------



## TehSean (Oct 20, 2007)

steamid:

seanpgar

Let's play and like. I'll probably be anything but Engineer since.. everyone's an Engineer. c.c;


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 21, 2007)

aBtw is there like a certain server people go on?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 21, 2007)

I noticed a bunch of new furs on the agnph server recently, but I don't know where they came from or if it was a one-time thing.


----------



## Rixxster (Oct 21, 2007)

One thing i have noticed theres a 4chan community... i will enjoy toasting them with my torch :3


----------



## Kajet (Oct 29, 2007)

Just out of curiosity what does everyone think of arranging games? Either something closed to the group or our group vs someone else's?


----------

